

Ask News.YC Mac users: How's Picturesync? - brlewis

Mac users: Have any of you tried Picturesync? How did you like it? If it's a good product I want to add support for its Mediasock API to OurDoings.”
======
rainface
Looks like a handy program but it doesn't support Picasa web albums.

